# Steam clean recommendations



## Sonofaah (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all,
Can anyone share experience with a good steam cleaner unit - I need one capable of handling <30 cars per day.

Much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Sonofaah (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks
Have you ever used them fella?


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

I've not needed one yet. but I'd actually like to know more as well so thanks for this thread! I appreciateit


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Give this company a ring tell them you needs

http://www.morclean.com/


----------



## Begather (Jun 4, 2015)

Sonofaah said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone share experience with a good steam cleaner unit - I need one capable of handling <30 cars per day.
> 
> Much appreciated :thumb:


Yeah you can get to Amazon or some specific site if you want me to share i will share that site link which have good steam clean for commercial usage. Thanks


----------



## Sonofaah (Apr 28, 2015)

*Thanks goodfella*



Goodfella36 said:


> Give this company a ring tell them you needs
> 
> http://www.morclean.com/


Spoke with these guys today, so thanks for that.

Also looking at the optima.

Anyone else any recommendations at all?

Thanks


----------

